# Disassembling Aristo Classic Caboose?



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would like to switch the lighting in my Aristo classic caboose from track power to battery power, but I cannot get the roof off. I have stripped the caboose down to the bare structure. I have taken off the trucks and removed the underframe, end railings and all the other railings, and the walkways. The roof is still as solid as when I started. The Exploded Parts Diagram did not give me any ideas. Please,

HELP!!
Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If I remember correctly, you cannot take the roof off, it is part of the same casting as the walls. You should be able to pull the cupola off. There's gobs of glue everywhere, and the lighting wires are very thing and wound around stuff and likewise covered in blobs of hot glue. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg,
The Exploded Parts Diagram and personal observation seem to indicate that the floor and walls are cast as one piece and the roof as a separate piece. However, your basic assumption that the roof is not removable is quite possibly correct. The roof is probably glued on.

Thanks, Bill


----------

